
Show HN: Scroll Score – Gamified Scrolling - heyrhett
http://www.scrollscore.com
======
heyrhett
This was our entry to the SF Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas
"Hackathon".
[https://github.com/amberrayh/scrollscore](https://github.com/amberrayh/scrollscore)

~~~
DanBC
I love this. You used to be able to get mouse pedometers. (Here's a
description of one example
[http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-3074...](http://www.bowlandcentral.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-30746.html)
)

I enjoy collecting these kinds of numbers.

